# Brooks Brothers---Made in China?



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yesterday I went shopping at a Brooks Brothers factory outlet and noticed that at least 80% of their clothing was made in China. Purchased a new 100% wool Brooks Brothers Sweater that had an original price of $159.95 and bought it for $19.95. I guess Made in China gives Brooks Brothers the advantage of making 300-500% profit even when the items are marked down to closeout.

Brooks Brothers dress shirts were all Made in China. Needless to say, I wasn't impressed with their merchandise as compared to O'Connell's. All O'Connell's merchandise is made in the USA, Canada, Great Britain and Ireland. 

Just thought I would pass this information along. I visited the Brooks Brothers in Outlet Mall in Niagara Falls, NY.


----------



## suitsyousir (Aug 8, 2008)

This has been discussed before.

Brooks Brother outlet apparel is made specifically for these outlets. You won't find the "346" line in regular stores.

Already knowing this, I actually stumbled into one yesterday and found even fewer regular (what the manager referred to as 'retail') BB apparel than expected. 
They had a few Golden Fleece rugbys in XL+ sizes; the only other retail items were Black Fleece, which doesn't seem to be selling that well. There were tons of BF sweatshirts marked down from $700 - except that they were still $230 and not worth the money IMHO. Worst of all was this$3,000 Black Fleece suit. Truly the vilest expensive suit I have ever tried on (albeit for shits and giggles). To boot, it was $300 more expensive than on the website. Come to think of it, the sweaters, suit and rugbys were the only retail items in the entire store (the MA outlet).

Bottom line is that Brooks Brothers Outlet is essentially a separate brand from Brooks Brothers along the countless Armani and RL lines. You get very near-identical styling at a lower price from different factories. Sometimes, you'll find regular stuff, but it's a crapshoot.

To reap maximum benefit if you're close to one, I suggest buying stuff there that you consider disposable and cultivating good rapport with a manager or salesperson who can call you when they receive interesting retail cast-offs.


----------



## suitsyousir (Aug 8, 2008)

You know what, let me rephrase slightly: while I try to avoid China-manufactured goods for political reasons, the quality of these goods has certainly shot up. You can expect BB to source from the best factories, so the "346" line really is quite a bargain.

It takes a level of snobbishness to turn up one's nose at clothes that are comfortable, durable and stylish (or disgust at the Chinese manipulation of our currency - oh yes, and that human rights-suppressing dictatorship part). So, congrats on going with your gut and buying that sweater. Within weeks, you'll have forgotten the label and settled into enjoying it.


----------



## FormerDATT (Jun 21, 2008)

*BB China*

I know that "346" somewhere in my closet; on the way up now. Sure hope it's not a favorite. China and BB does not FIT, especially as I spent the wee hours reading their table sized history book.
Dave


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

suitsyousir said:


> You know what, let me rephrase slightly: while I try to avoid China-manufactured goods for political reasons, the quality of these goods has certainly shot up. You can expect BB to source from the best factories, so the "346" line really is quite a bargain.


Ding. We have a winner.

Frankly, my budget forces me to buy some stuff at the outlets. That being said, the 346 stuff is still better than what you can get from other brands for a similar price.

Here's something scary though: occasionally the fit and finish on the 346 stuff I've bought has been better. Don't tell anyone though!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

gar1013 said:


> Ding. We have a winner.
> 
> Frankly, my budget forces me to buy some stuff at the outlets. That being said, the 346 stuff is still better than what you can get from other brands for a similar price.
> 
> Here's something scary though: occasionally the fit and finish on the 346 stuff I've bought has been better. Don't tell anyone though!


+1

I've had retail BB shirts wear out more quickly than the outlet models.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

What's O'Connell's?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> What's O'Connell's?


https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

gar1013 said:


> Ding. We have a winner.
> 
> Frankly, my budget forces me to buy some stuff at the outlets. That being said, the 346 stuff is still better than what you can get from other brands for a similar price.
> 
> Here's something scary though: occasionally the fit and finish on the 346 stuff I've bought has been better. Don't tell anyone though!


+1 on the budget/price ratio. A 346 suit costs about what a new suit at Macy's costs (with the perpetual discounts). Now, I would typically wait for a regular BB/ J. Press suit to go on sale, but if I needed one right away, I'd go to 346.

As for the next part, I can't say I've bought anything at 346 that was noticably _better_, but a lot of it is just as good.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Zot! said:


> +1 on the budget/price ratio. A 346 suit costs about what a new suit at Macy's costs (with the perpetual discounts). Now, I would typically wait for a regular BB/ J. Press suit to go on sale, but if I needed one right away, I'd go to 346.


Plus they allow you to use your AAAC Corporate discount card on top of their sale prices, making 346 an even better bargain for the Ask Andy faithful. :icon_smile:

Cheers.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

There's plenty of really nice merchandise at Brooks that is made in China. Made in China doesn't mean bad quality...hasn't for quite a while. If you have political reasons for disliking the China merch that's one thing, but there's no reason to discount it on a quality basis.

Danny


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Reddington said:


> Plus they allow you to use your AAAC Corporate discount card on top of their sale prices, making 346 an even better bargain for the Ask Andy faithful. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers.


What would really be ideal is if you could shop the 346 stuff online, or if they had a catalog. I understand that for marketing reasons this is highly unlikely, but I would definitely buy more.

As for made in China- I wonder if, given recent events, we're going to start seeing a lot more "a strong China is the best hedge against a resurgent Russia" arguments.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

This past weekend, I went to an outlet mall that had a BB store-a bit of an education. I found better and less expensive clothes elsewhere. Maybe some stores get nicer stock. The only retail garments were a few madras jackets.

I did note most of the shirts were from Malaysia, the camel hair sportcoats from China.


----------



## Jackdaws (May 28, 2008)

I have shopped for years at both BB and BB Outlets. The fun is in the chase and I have found great deals at the Outlets, including regular BB items. I have not had a quality issue with any BB Outlet item, except some mismarked sizes--try on Outlet items first. I have not had any quality issues with items made in China.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

JohnHarvard said:


> There goes the neighborhood!


I understand you're probably just throwing posts out there to get your BB discount card. I won't fault you for that, but at least try not to resurrect threads that are dormant for the purpose!


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

The BB shop at the North Georgia Premiums Outlets just got about 100 suits from the regular retail stores. All are priced at $499, but take an extra $50 off. Not an especially good deal for the Southwick made models, but about 1/2 of them are Golden Fleece (Martin Greenfield) that originally listed for $1,600-$1,900. They are definitely a buy at that price and I got one (a mid grey summer stripe). Selections of the Golden Fleece models are limited; 90% of them are summerweight and of them about 1/2 are a light grey double breasted model. 
https://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=16


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Thanks Ken*

KenCPollock

Thank you Ken, am here in NY!

Norm Hilton is doing some work online. A bit more costly than the 1960-1970 era.
I preferred his suits then, even to Brooks Brothers.

Have nice dya


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I dislike buying Made in China good for many political reasons. However, would you rather your clothing be made by working class chinese factory workers or 9 year old children in Bangladesh (Ralph Lauren, Vineyard Vines etc.). On top of that, I've started to notice some beautiful items with Made in China labels at some rather large upscale clothing stores.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> Norm Hilton is doing some work online.


Jimmy,

Any links to Norman Hilton online? All I have found is the Nick Hilton shop site.

Thanks,
djl


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*djl/Norm Hilton*

My friend

I am sure you can get some information at both Nick and Norman Hilton in Princeton.
Norman Hilton does have a web. I am unable to find.
He is doing custom. I think in the area as the Brooks and the higher end Hickey. 1700-1900 I think.
I will look and see where it is.
Hoping someone comes up with it

Nice day


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> However, would you rather your clothing be made by working class chinese factory workers or 9 year old children in Bangladesh


Depends. I imagine that the smaller hands of the 9 year olds would result in more accurate stitching. Also, I'm sure their eyesight is still in good shape. That being said, Chinese made items tainted with lead have that extra special added sweetness that really brightens your day.

(in case it needs to be said: I'M JUST KIDDING  )


----------

